# PNS Beach Pier w/Boston Tea Party...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have not fished off the beach pier in over 30 years. (Yes, I was 17 then) My business manager's husband who is from Boston wants me to take him fishing and wants to catch some Spanish. Since she is the one who determines my pay every month, I want to get him on some fish.

Can we do well just throwing some Gotcha's? Again, because I have not pier fished in so long I just want to see if you guys have any tips. We are going next Sunday, 7/5, and he will be the guy with the strong Bostonian accent. 

Thank you in advance!

Gary


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

There have been some nice spanish around and they can be caught on Gotcha lures. You'll catch more if you can find some small LY minnows. Fish them on the lightest wire and small hooks you can find.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I've caught Spanish Mackerel in Big Lagoon, and may be worth fishing.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks guys- Hope to see you there Sunday!


----------

